# In arrivo un corso di laurea per professionisti dei videogiochi



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2014)

Secondo quanto riportato dall'Ansa l'università privata Link Campus University proporrà, in collaborazione con aziende del settore, corsi di laurea per formare professionisti dei videogiochi. Il corso di laurea avrà durata triennale e sono previste anche delle borse di studio.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2014)

Cioè professionisti ?

Se fosse così sarebbe una cosa fuori dal mondo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Settembre 2014)

Mah...


----------



## Brain84 (10 Settembre 2014)

Programmazione sia nel settore videogame che game app, modellazione e animazione 3D...penso si riferisca a questo tipo di laurea.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Programmazione sia nel settore videogame che game app, modellazione e animazione 3D...penso si riferisca a questo tipo di laurea.



Sarebbe molto diverso. Però credo che cose del genere siano incorporate dentro altre facoltà (pensao alla programmazione in informatica).


----------



## Brain84 (11 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe molto diverso. Però credo che cose del genere siano incorporate dentro altre facoltà (pensao alla programmazione in informatica).



Si vero, ma non applicata al videogame..secondo me ristringeranno il campo ai videogame con materie come la storia dei videogame, la tecnica di questi e le sue evoluzioni nel tempo, la programmazione su piattaforme come pc console ecc..o almeno credo...


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (11 Settembre 2014)

A favore, ormai i videogames sono parte della vita di ogni adolescente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2014)

Fanno benissimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2014)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> A favore, ormai i videogames sono parte della vita di ogni adolescente.



Veramente la percentuale più alta dei videogiocatori sono 30 e 40 anni.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2014)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> A favore, ormai i videogames sono parte della vita di ogni adolescente.





Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Fanno benissimo.



A fare corsi di gaming ? Ma stiamo scherzando ?

I videogiochi hanno una funzione di sfogo, mica di costruzione del benessere sociale. Se uno voglia fare il giocatore professionista e ne ha la possibilità bravo lui comunque.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (11 Settembre 2014)

Ecco perchè in Italia siamo rimasti ai lavori di 50 anni fa, tutti uguali. Abbiamo una mentalità ristretta, dovevamo capirlo fin dall'avvento della ps2 che i videogiochi erano qualcosa su cui puntare.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A fare corsi di gaming ? Ma stiamo scherzando ?
> 
> I videogiochi hanno una funzione di sfogo, mica di costruzione del benessere sociale. Se uno voglia fare il giocatore professionista e ne ha la possibilità bravo lui comunque.


Ma infatti... Ci manca solo la laurea per i calciatori


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Settembre 2014)

Ormai introducono la laurea per qualunque cosa, tra non molto avremo il corso di laurea per fare il postino.


----------

